# Hyde Park Beer Bottles factory sealed from St. Louis Mo. Baught them today.



## Doc Icenogle (May 26, 2020)

Hyde Park Beer Bottles factory sealed from St. Louis Mo. Baught them today. Was made from around 1933 1948 was told   bottles pre to prohibition what do you think.


----------



## RoyalRuby (May 27, 2020)

There must have been a find of these, one just passed through eBay, without an IRTP statement, it should be pre-pro.


----------



## Doc Icenogle (May 27, 2020)

Yes seen that myself. But thought them being factory sealed was a plus.


----------



## hemihampton (May 27, 2020)

Doc Icenogle said:


> Hyde Park Beer Bottles factory sealed from St. Louis Mo. Baught them today. Was made from around 1933 1948 was told   bottles pre to prohibition what do you think.




It is pre prohibition & dates from around 1912-1919. not sure who told you dates of 1933-48 but those dates are NOT pre to prohibition. LEON.


----------

